# Vorsicht! Abofall  Liquidado.de und lieferanten-grosshandel.de



## Merkandi (20 Januar 2017)

Habt Ihr schon mal diese Portale besucht? Seid Ihr also vorsichtig.  Schaut man genauer hin, stößt man wieder auf den Namen David Jxxx, den ehem Besitzer von Melango.
Er kopiert einfach die Angebote von unseren Händlern, die auf Merkandi Ware einstellen,  und veröffentlicht diese dann unbefugt auf diesen 2 Portalen.

Die Anmeldung ist kostenpflichtig, man weiss aber nicht, was sie kostet, erst nach der Registrierung bekommt man die Rechnung.
Die User finden dann die Angebote, welche zu unserer Plattform Merkandi weiterleiten. Aber wie gesagt, wir, Betreiber der Plattform Merkandi, haben mit diesen Portalen Liquidado.de und lieferanten-grosshandel.de *nichts zu tun. *
Wir haben schon unseren Anwalt informiert.

Hier kann mehr erfahren:
*http://tinyurl.com/zupnruu*
Die URL wurde von einem Moderator wg Klarnamen verkürzt

http://verbraucherdienst.blogspot.com/2016/11/liquidado-erfahrungen.html

Seid Ihr vorsichtig!


----------



## MAbzocke (21 Januar 2017)

Schon Merkwürdig. Die ganze Merkandi-Plattform sieht für mich aus wie reinste Abzocke! Uralte Angebote, und wenn man den Merkandi-Händlern schreibt, dann erhält man fast nie eine Antwort. Viele Angebote sind ja schon Jahre alt und nicht mehr verfügbar. 
So eine schwachsinnige Plattform und dafür soll ich auch noch Geld zahlen? Merkandi ist die reinste Abzocke

Außerdem bekommt man das Gefühl nicht los, das Merkandi die Angebote von Restposten.de einfach kopiert. Finger weg von Merkandi!

Die Anmeldung bei Merkandi ist kostenpflichtig und was erhält man dafür? Uralte Angebote von Händlern die ihre Angebote eigentlich bei Restposten.de eingestellt haben. Irgendwie sehr merkwürdig, das man kaum einen Merkandi-Händler erreicht, oder finden Sie nicht?

Ich bin war vor 4 Jahren Mitglied bei Merkandi und kann nur sagen: FINGER WEG!

Mehr zum Thema Merkandi und Abzocke:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/kennt-jemand-die-seite-merkandide--restposten

Modedit: Beiträge zusammengefasst


----------



## Sven Hähle (21 Januar 2017)

Merkandi hat fast nur veraltete Angebote. Das Geld für den Zugang kann man sich sparen


----------



## Selma1978 (7 Februar 2019)

Lieferanten.de hat mir eine Rechnung über 240€ geschickt. Ich hätte meinen Vertrag nicht gekündigt und so hätte er sich verlängert. Per Mail kam mal eine Preiserhöhung, dem ich innerhalb 14 Tagen widersprechen sollte. Ansonsten nehme ich die Preiserhöhungen stillschweigend an.
Die Seite ist voller Schrott.
Der Vertrag irreführend. Ich habe es heute an die Verbraucherzentrale gesendet und warte jetzt ab.
Eine Post habe ich übrigens auch nie erhalten.


----------



## Dropshippinggroßhandel (4 März 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass merkandi eine gute Website für Großhändler ist. Ich habe gute Merkandi Erfahrungen.

Modedit: Werbelink entfernt


----------



## jupp11 (4 März 2019)

Werbung ist hier unerwünscht.
PS: Was bekommt man für so ein Jubelposting ?


----------



## Dropshippinggroßhandel (4 März 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Werbung ist hier unerwünscht.
> PS: Was bekommt man für so ein Jubelposting ?


tut mir leid, ich weiss nicht


----------



## m1cha3l (26 März 2019)

LIEFERANTEN.DE is a Contract Trap !! Be Aware Of This Site When You Subscribe They Will Charge You For A 2nd Year without warning!


----------



## Merkandi (28 März 2019)

MAbzocke schrieb:


> Außerdem bekommt man das Gefühl nicht los, das Merkandi die Angebote von Restposten.de einfach kopiert. Finger weg von Merkandi!



Die Angebote auf dem Handelsportal Merkandi sind von den registrierten Händlern eingestellt - viele vor ihnen bieten die Ware auch auf anderen Plattformen. Es wurden nie die Angebote von anderen Seiten kopiert.



Sven Hähle schrieb:


> Merkandi hat fast nur veraltete Angebote. Das Geld für den Zugang kann man sich sparen


Das stimmt nicht. Wenige Angebote, die abgelaufen sind, haben Status Archiv und  steht auch Info dabei, dass das Angebot nicht mehr aktuell ist und dass wir den Kontakt mit dem Händler bzgl. aktuellen Lagerbestände empfehlen.



MAbzocke schrieb:


> Mehr zum Thema Merkandi und Abzocke:
> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/kennt-jemand-die-seite-merkandide--restposten


Danke für diesen Link! Gerade mit Abzocke hat die Plattform im Gegenteil zu einigen Portalen in Deutschland gar nichts zu tun.



MAbzocke schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung bei Merkandi ist kostenpflichtig und was erhält man dafür? Uralte Angebote von Händlern die ihre Angebote eigentlich bei Restposten.de eingestellt haben. Irgendwie sehr merkwürdig, das man kaum einen Merkandi-Händler erreicht, oder finden Sie nicht?
> 
> Ich bin war vor 4 Jahren Mitglied bei Merkandi und kann nur sagen: FINGER WEG!


Wollen Sie sich überzeugen, was unsere Kunden über unser Handelsportal schreiben, besuchen Sie einfach unsere Webseite - Kundenstimmen,

Modedit: Beiträge zusammengefasst. Es muss nicht für jeden Satz ein eigener Post verfasst werden


----------



## jupp11 (28 März 2019)

Merkandi schrieb:


> Wollen Sie sich überzeugen, was unsere Kunden über unser Handelsportal schreiben, besuchen Sie einfach unsere Webseite - Kundenstimmen,


Jubelpostings auf seine Seite zu stellen ist eine der leichtesten Übungen.


----------



## maxwell (23 Juni 2019)

Selma1978 schrieb:


> Lieferanten.de hat mir eine Rechnung über 240€ geschickt. Ich hätte meinen Vertrag nicht gekündigt und so hätte er sich verlängert. Per Mail kam mal eine Preiserhöhung, dem ich innerhalb 14 Tagen widersprechen sollte. Ansonsten nehme ich die Preiserhöhungen stillschweigend an.
> Die Seite ist voller Schrott.
> Der Vertrag irreführend. Ich habe es heute an die Verbraucherzentrale gesendet und warte jetzt ab.
> Eine Post habe ich übrigens auch nie erhalten.


Habe die selbe Rechnung bekommen. was nun.?


----------



## Julius99 (27 Juli 2019)

Selma1978 schrieb:


> Lieferanten.de hat mir eine Rechnung über 240€ geschickt. Ich hätte meinen Vertrag nicht gekündigt und so hätte er sich verlängert. Per Mail kam mal eine Preiserhöhung, dem ich innerhalb 14 Tagen widersprechen sollte. Ansonsten nehme ich die Preiserhöhungen stillschweigend an.
> Die Seite ist voller Schrott.
> Der Vertrag irreführend. Ich habe es heute an die Verbraucherzentrale gesendet und warte jetzt ab.
> Eine Post habe ich übrigens auch nie erhalten.


Was kam bei dem ganzen raus? Habe dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Milad (31 August 2019)

Julius99 schrieb:


> Was kam bei dem ganzen raus? Habe dasselbe Problem.


Habe jetzt auch dieses Problem. Gibt es schon neues bei euch?


----------



## Milad (31 August 2019)

Lieferanten.de würde ich niemandem empfehelen. Werben mit 40€ für ein Jahr und im Folgejahr wollen sie knapp 243€, weil es so in den AGB vereinbart wurde. Können solche - m.M.n. versteckten Klauseln - angefochten werden?


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2019)

§ 305c BGB - Überraschende und mehrdeutige Klauseln - dejure.org
					

Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch § 305c - (1) Bestimmungen in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die nach den Umständen, insbesondere nach dem äußeren...




					dejure.org


----------



## Sunny183 (1 September 2019)

Selma1978 schrieb:


> Lieferanten.de hat mir eine Rechnung über 240€ geschickt. Ich hätte meinen Vertrag nicht gekündigt und so hätte er sich verlängert. Per Mail kam mal eine Preiserhöhung, dem ich innerhalb 14 Tagen widersprechen sollte. Ansonsten nehme ich die Preiserhöhungen stillschweigend an.
> Die Seite ist voller Schrott.
> Der Vertrag irreführend. Ich habe es heute an die Verbraucherzentrale gesendet und warte jetzt ab.
> Eine Post habe ich übrigens auch nie erhalten.


Das gleiche habe ich auch bekommen


----------



## Sunny183 (1 September 2019)

Ich habe das selbe bekommen.. 
Ich habe es total vergessen gehabt ganz ehrlich und dann sowas.. ich war vielleicht nur paar mal drinnen.. ist nur Schrott!
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich vorgehen soll.. jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2019)

Sunny183 schrieb:


> .. jemand ne Idee?


Thread lesen ...


----------



## Erhard (15 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mit Lieferanten.de das selbe Problem. Allerdings wollen die bisher nur die 42,70€  haben. In der Registrierung war für mich absolut nicht erkennbar, das es überhaupt Geld kostet. Nun bekam ich schon die 4. Mahnung und Androhung mit einem Inkassoverfahren. Ich habe bisher darauf  nicht reagiert. Benötige ich jetzt einen Anwalt oder hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine Antwort.


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2019)

Hier passenden Thread aussuchen und danach handeln.
Die Namen der "Vertragspartner" sind fast beliebig austauschbar.









						Allgemeine Abzocke im B2B-Handel
					






					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2019)

Erhard schrieb:


> In der Registrierung war für mich absolut nicht erkennbar, das es überhaupt Geld kostet.


Geht man direkt über die Domain auf das Web, zur Registrierung, dann stehen dort Kostenhinweise.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2019)

Nur, wie bist du @Erhard, dorthin gelangt? Wir hatten das früher schon andernorts, dass der Weg zum Web die Anzeige unterschiedlich hat aussehen lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (15 November 2019)

unseriös aufgefallen


			https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wer-hat-erfahrung-mit-lieferantend
		



Erhard schrieb:


> . Nun bekam ich schon die 4. Mahnung und Androhung mit einem Inkassoverfahren. Ich habe bisher darauf  nicht reagiert. Benötige ich jetzt einen Anwalt oder hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine Antwort.


Gedroht wird immer. Hunde die bellen beißen nicht.  Nur  wenn ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbesheid käme, würde es ernst.


----------



## TeddysGO (23 März 2021)

Lieferanten.de ist reine Abzocke, es werden weder vernünftige Angebote noch Leistungen geboten. Die Seite ist eine reine Abo-Seite in der man schnell in die Falle tappt... Finger WEG!!!


----------



## Wlad (2 April 2021)

TeddysGO schrieb:


> Lieferanten.de ist reine Abzocke, es werden weder vernünftige Angebote noch Leistungen geboten. Die Seite ist eine reine Abo-Seite in der man schnell in die Falle tappt... Finger WEG!!!


Hallo kannst du mir eine Seite empfehlen gerne über PN XXXXXXX

modedit: Mailadresse entfernt - Nutzungsbedingungen beachten
Kontaktaufnahme nur über PN (Unterhaltung) für angemeldete User möglich


----------

